# 1968 stingray lemon peeler krate wheel rust removal



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

Just picked this up today for a price I couldn’t pass up. Does anyone have a trick to removing rust on the rims? I have cleaned many rims with sos pads or steel wool but these look like they are gonna be a little more difficult. I am not expecting amazing results just cleaner then they are now. Any tips or tricks will be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## Rollo (May 6, 2021)

... I used #0000 steel wool and Turtle wax chrome  polish/cleaner on this Fastback with these results ...


----------



## Jeff54 (May 6, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Just picked this up today for a price I couldn’t pass up. Does anyone have a trick to removing rust on the rims? I have cleaned many rims with sos pads or steel wool but these look like they are gonna be a little more difficult. I am not expecting amazing results just cleaner then they are now. Any tips or tricks will be much appreciated thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1405565
> 
> View attachment 1405566



SOS and steal wool pads?!

That would be the quickest way to make them rust up like that. Those are pretty knarly for a 68. You sure chrome is not off  off a Chinese made black Friday  repops put on it? Whew! I mean, compared to the paint that chrome just no looky right.

Ya gottoa be more gental with chrome least you scratch the heck out of it and SOS pad is a guarantee. .  with those. I'd start with brass brush to knock the heavy stuff off first. I mean unless they are repops then it's gonna be tricky B/C Black friday's can just flake off when cleaning.

Hard to imagine but, aluminum foil and water or with WD40 and elbow grease can work miracles  on heavy rust like this too, in a short time, and fill in tiny pits . But if it's repop, well you can make em look decent with a brass brush but not gonna look like the quality of original 68 chrome and foil to clean em,  could be.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> SOS and steal wool pads?!
> 
> That would be the quickest way to make them rust up like that. Those are pretty knarly for a 68. You sure chrome is not off  off a Chinese made black Friday  repops put on it? Whew! I mean, compared to the paint that chrome just no looky right.
> 
> ...



I am new to the stingrays. The guy said it has been sitting in his mothers basement for 30 plus years. How would I tell if it is repop rims?


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> SOS and steal wool pads?!
> 
> That would be the quickest way to make them rust up like that. Those are pretty knarly for a 68. You sure chrome is not off  off a Chinese made black Friday  repops put on it? Whew! I mean, compared to the paint that chrome just no looky right.
> 
> ...



Also did they make the ropops with the drum brake and 5 speed?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

SOS is quick, but as stated scratches the chrome. they make brass wool which won't scratch, or brass bristle brushes. 

check out my project here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-1950-schwinn-traveler-project.190544/page-4

I used Evaporust on my new project bike, there are other products out there that could do the same thing.  not perfect but a great improvement. soak in the solution, then clean with a brass bristle brush. I think my bike is more crusty than yours, and 20 years older. I have the handlebars and chrome front fender partially done. I'll post pics tonight. 

search for rust removal here and read up on it. or search oxalic acid.. I think I spelled that wrong.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

I'm sure those are Schwinn wheels since they match the rest of the corrosion. no other bike had a 16" drum brake. they both will say Schwinn on them somewhere.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

Rollo said:


> ... I used #0000 steel wool and Turtle wax chrome  polish/cleaner on this Fastback with these results ...
> 
> View attachment 1405640
> 
> ...



Your bike came out gorgeous!! Hoping if I take my time I can get similar results. My fenders are trash but I think the rest is salvageable


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> SOS is quick, but as stated scratches the chrome. they make brass wool which won't scratch, or brass bristle brushes.
> 
> check out my project here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-1950-schwinn-traveler-project.190544/page-4
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks for the tip yeah I actually was just looking at a product called “metal rescue” from Home Depot and it has great reviews. Might give it a shot


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm sure those are Schwinn wheels since they match the rest of the corrosion. no other bike had a 16" drum brake. they both will say Schwinn on them somewhere.



Yes I checked and they both are knurled and say Schwinn on them. I’m 99% sure the bike is all original but always want to make sure so I don’t look ignorant


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Awesome thanks for the tip yeah I actually was just looking at a product called “metal rescue” from Home Depot and it has great reviews. Might give it a shot




I  am not familiar with metal rescue, but it has to be something that you soak the parts in. I went to Lowes and all they carry was something in a spray bottle. that would never work.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I  am not familiar with metal rescue, but it has to be something that you soak the parts in. I went to Lowes and all they carry was something in a spray bottle. that would never work.



Yeah metal rescue is a bath. You fill a tub and submerge. I saw a YouTube video where they submerged a rusty bike rim and the results were seriously impressive. So much so that I didn’t really believe it but after seeing all the 5 star reviews it sounds like it’s worth giving a try. Just submerge and periodically rotated the rim and see what it does. Also want to soak crank and rear sprocket


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

I'm doing a bike now and still in the learning phase. just one step ahead of you if you go this way.  I've done the Brillo pad "restorations" in the past and you do scratch the chrome getting parts to shine up..


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm doing a bike now and still in the learning phase. just one step ahead of you if you go this way.  I've done the Brillo pad "restorations" in the past and you do scratch the chrome getting parts to shine up..



Yeah I am guilty haha. That’s pretty much why I wanted to double check on here for tricks. I have used sos or steel wool on bikes that aren’t really worth adding the cost to whereas this one I feel I should try to do my best on because I’m not really gonna find replacement parts easy or cheap etc. I’m gonna buy some tomorrow and I will give an update on how it works. I might try with a spare 10 speed rim I have first just in case


----------



## DonChristie (May 6, 2021)

Oxalic Acid or AO is another way to clean parts. Mix it with warm water. Honestly, a little steel wool (xxxx) and WD40 is the best way! Just clean afterwards and wax. Try a small spot first to see the results. You will be stoked!


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2021)

Ive had great results with CLR on rusty chrome. I have a gallon container full and its been cleaning parts through 6 bikes now. Gotta keep an eye on it but rust wipes right off, chrome stays on.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 6, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Ive had great results with CLR on rusty chrome. I have a gallon container full and its been cleaning parts through 6 bikes now. Gotta keep an eye on it but rust wipes right off, chrome stays on.



How long do you usually soak them for?


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> How long do you usually soak them for?



Depends on the crust but its best to start with one hour, then clean it off and see.
I usually clean with TSP first so the CLR doesn't have to eat the dirt and grease too. Then check on it every hour and then when its done in the CLR its washed with Dawn dish soap then 000-0000 steel wool to taste.... 
Ive got a stem in now and yesterday a seat clamp I thought was gone, turned out great.
Second thought....
Dont use TSP on Headbadges, decals, transfers or stencils. Its takes them off and/ or takes the color off. Doesn't hurt paint, but takes all the oxidation off. Gotta be careful with that stuff.


----------



## 62typhoon (May 6, 2021)

if you SOS and then wax them really well, shouldn't that protect against future rust?


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2021)

62typhoon said:


> if you SOS and then wax them really well, shouldn't that protect against future rust?



SOS is a course grade of steel wool and will scratch and lift chipped chrome. I wouldn't use anything heavier than 000-0000 steel wool. Found at any hardware store.
The Wax part... I dont know. Seems reasonable. Cant hurt.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> a little steel wool (xxxx) and WD40 is the best way! Just clean afterwards and wax. Try a small spot first to see the results. You will be stoked!




I was steel wool and WD 40-ing my frame tonight. I think the frame will be done that way. I haven't fiddled with the fork at all yet. 

yes, use the fine steel wool with the WD. you don't want to start removing paint. 

I saw that technique here, and tried it on a fender I was going to cut a piece off that was all rusty and it turned out to be dark blue and still had the pinstripes. it takes the rust but barely touches the paint. whodathunkit.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 7, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Also did they make the ropops with the drum brake and 5 speed?



The drum brake has no matter here except,, No no SOS fer them too.. I'm only making the point B/C the china repop chrome peices can interchange with the older bikes and people will lie in sales. But, if it's actually stored over 25 years then they are likely real and you should be completely delighted on how much better it will clean up. Just be patient and careful on going about it. These things keeping popping crazy high prices, ya no wanna regret it later.


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

WD-40...then a Brass brush...then 0000 steel wool pads...then Noxon polish...then a good Carnuba paste car wax.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 8, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Just picked this up today for a price I couldn’t pass up. Does anyone have a trick to removing rust on the rims? I have cleaned many rims with sos pads or steel wool but these look like they are gonna be a little more difficult. I am not expecting amazing results just cleaner then they are now. Any tips or tricks will be much appreciated thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1405565
> 
> View attachment 1405566



I would try some apple cider vinegar with a soft wire brush and follow up with tin foil. Good luck. Razin.


----------

